# How much should my kittens weight?



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Laceys babies are 6 weeks and 4 days now and im just abit concerned about there weights, what should they weight at this age? i know it will probably be less then other breeds because there a small breed anyway. but any help will be greatly recieved.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Not sure if this helps, its a bit general but will probably give you some idea, baring in mind Fifi is half Siamese and it says an average adult cat should be between 8 and 12 lbs, Fifi weighs about 6.5 lbs or 3kg

An Informational Kitten Growth Chart, Monitoring Kitten Growth


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks fifibelle, i should have put there weights up. tilly is 432grams pepples is 486, frosty is 478, isis is 399, storm is 504 and willow is 475. or roughly about a pound, i just remember squishy being a lot bigger than they are at this age they aren't putting much weight on at the moment but i guess it's probably because there getting more active.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

The weights sound okay to me. I find at about six weeks they are at a funny stage. When you are weaning them they are still relying on they mum but also eating solids so their systems are a bit mixed up. Give it another week or so & they should start eating you out of house & home big time.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Lulusmum said:


> The weights sound okay to me. I find at about six weeks they are at a funny stage. When you are weaning them they are still relying on they mum but also eating solids so their systems are a bit mixed up. Give it another week or so & they should start eating you out of house & home big time.


That makes me feel a lot better thank you


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

A rule of thumb for most kittens is an average weight of 1lb, or 454g, per month/age up to 12/16 weeks old. In my estimation your kittens are quite 'light' for their age.. but there's a difference between small and lightweight for their actual size, i.e. underweight/a bit skinny. If they're one of the smaller breeds and feel quite well 'covered' I wouldn't think their weight is a concern and, as lulusmum said, 6 weeks is a funny, transitional age for kittens.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> A rule of thumb for most kittens is an average weight of 1lb, or 454g, per month/age up to 12/16 weeks old. In my estimation your kittens are quite 'light' for their age.. but there's a difference between small and lightweight for their actual size, i.e. underweight/a bit skinny. If they're one of the smaller breeds and feel quite well 'covered' I wouldn't think their weight is a concern and, as lulusmum said, 6 weeks is a funny, transitional age for kittens.


Thank you, mum is siamese and only weighs about 5 pounds herself and not sure who dad is, with help from people on here we've narrowed it down to oriental or bengal so i can't see them being very big when grown up any way, but they don't feel boney.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

If they are not boney do not worry about it as gskinner said if they are well covered they will be fine. I like mine to be about 900Gms by the time the had their first vaccination at 9weeks, but I have had them at 600gsm at that age and they still went on to grow into monsters.


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

When i got my two (at 8 wks old) they only weighed about 750g each - the vet reckoned this was due to them being twins! Now they're 3.5kgs at 7 1/2 months old - so they have caught up! But their mum was small too...


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

not sure about siamese cats, my kitten a siberian was about 900g at that age but a big breed and he was an only kitten. I found the time he went all funny and did not gain much was inbetween vaccines. If they are gaining each day and not loosing weight and have a good covering of fat and muscle so not boney then I would not worry.


----------

